# Can reset oil with V-Checker V202 Code Reader ?



## smithdaviscandy (Jan 31, 2012)

The oil gauge of my car is not an accurate, open and see the petrol pump, testing with water, oil gauge and go, very accurate. When afresh fill up oil, the pointer has been at the start of position and did not move. What's the matter with my oil gauge?? Can the V-Checker V202 Code Reader read out the error code?


----------

